# Portland sends Jeff Withey to New Orleans



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 18m
> Portland will send Jeff Withey to Pelicans as part of 3-team deal, league source tells Y!


..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He was a great shotblocker in college and shot a healthy percentage from the line, which I like to see in a big man. Im glad we have him to add to our frontcourt depth.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He's a decent pickup. With Lopez headed to Portland Withey gives them someone to keep Davis out of the middle against bigger guys who'll wear him down. If his shotblocking translates (which is yet to be seen) New Orleans is going to be hell to take it to the rim against.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

If the pelicans can move Ryan Anderson for Omer Asik and Eric Gordon for Danny Granger I like that lineup. Both of those are rumor mill deals.

Jrue
Tyreke
Granger
Davis
Asik

Solid inside outside lineup with shooting and defense.


----------

